# AV graft



## krisfelty (Feb 28, 2012)

Can anyone help with this~

Removal of left arm AV graft, brachial and mid upper arm portion. Interposition replacement, left arm AV graft through separate tunnel site, PTFE.

This was done for recurrent bleeding from AV graft s/p tunnelled hemodialysis cath placement. 

Thank You!!

Kris Felty CPC, CCC, CCVTC


----------



## lisammy (Feb 28, 2012)

I would check with your surgeon and ask if they wanted to bill either a revision(36832) or creation of a new graft(36830) either onw would be appropriatie but ultimately their decison.
I hope this helps


----------

